# Reverb Stealth in Slide ED 160 2011. Wohin das Loch?



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich hab's getan, bzw. werde es tun.

Demnächst kommt eine Reverb Stealth mit 150mm hier an und soll die Reverb 125 (nicht Stealth) ersetzen.

Bleibt zu klären, wohin das Loch?





Vorweg, ich habe keine Gnade ein passendes Loch rein zu setzen, nur welcher Platz ist der Beste?

Sicher genügend weit weg von Schweißnähten und nicht unbedingt da wo die Belastung am höchsten ist und natürlich sollte der Schlauch auch einigermaßen sinnvoll zu verlegen sein.

Für Tipps dankbar.

PS: Bitte den grünen Draht ignorieren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2013)

Treck macht es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Januar 2013)

- eigentlich würde es sinn machen das loch 5 zu bohren um möglichst lange im rohr zu verlegen. das erspart eine änderung der halter von den beiden bestehenden zügen.denn wenn du 1 nimmst muß die leitung außen vom lenkkopf entlang parallel zu den anderen zügen verlegt werden. damit bräuchtest du eine 3 teilige zugaufnahme und müßtest am flaschenhalter vorbei. das wäre mir zu umständlich.

- wenn du schon eine 125er hast, warum verlegt man dann nicht die 150er genauso ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2013)

Loch 1 usw. wären von der Verlegung kein Problem, da es so magische Dinge wie Kabelbinder gibt. Da kommt der Schlauch einfach an den Schaltzug.

Optisch spricht viel für 5, aber habe ich da oben nicht schon Stabilitätsprobleme? Nebenbei Klapperprobleme?



> - wenn du schon eine 125er hast, warum verlegt man dann nicht die 150er genauso ?


Die 125er ist keine Stealth.


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eben mal mit einem Statiker telefoniert / Bauingenieur. Man kann das nicht so pauschal sagen, da die Kräfteverteilung in Abhängigkeit von den Winkeln / Geo und der auftretenden Belastungsrichtung liegt. Man müßte es berechnen, an welchen der Punkte die Belastung am geringsten wäre (also oben am Lenkkopf oder unten am Tretlager). Er meinte aber auch dass es bei einem Rundprofil nicht so kritisch wäre. Kommt auch auf die Größe des Lochs an...bei 2-4 mm eines Fahrradrohrs ist das egal (sonst gäbe es keine Flaschenhalter). Daher meinte er als Fahrradstatiklaie, dass ein zusätzliches Loch in der gleichen Lochreihe/Ebene/Horizontalen des Flaschenhalter, mit max. gleichen Durchmesser, generel kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Wegen des Klapperns hatte ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht. Da wäre 1 sicherlich am Besten. Du kannst ja mal den Zug der 150er in das Sattelrohr stecken und "im Rohr hin und her schleudern" und versuchen herauszufinden ob das klappern tatsächlich so stark ist. Wie sieht das bei Canyon aus, die lassen die Züge doch auch z.T. innen verlaufen, angefangen ab Lenkkopf/Steuerrohr. Wieso klappert da nix ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2013)

Danke.

Ich glaube Canyon hat innen jeweils eine Kunststoffführung. Wie sollte man sonst den Zug(hülle) wechseln können?

Ich habe da vor einer Weile bei Bodo angefragt und natürlich eine Antwort bekommen mit dem Hinweis das ich das nicht machen darf, aber wenn (was ich natürlich nicht darf und die Garantie verliere und ... ), dann würde er die 1. nehmen. Minimal 30-40mm über der Schweißnaht des Dämpfers, aber so weit wie möglich unten. Begründung hat er leider keine geliefert.

PS: BMO gibt gerade 10% für einen Facebook Like und die Stealth ist lieferbar in manchen Größen.


----------



## tane (14. Januar 2013)

& wennst vorne schräg seitlich ins steuerrohr reingehst? das is zwar ziwmlich dünnwandig aber i d mitte sicher weit überdimensioniert (im vergleich zu unten & oben, wo die lagerschalen sitzen) da hast die maximale länge "gestealtht" (rose macht seine innenliegenden züge auch so, wie ich auf pics xehn hab)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2013)

Mir kommt es weniger auf das Stealth, als auf die 150mm und den Schlauch der nicht am Heck nervt an.

Im Lenkrohr wollte ich nicht agieren. Irgendwo im Unterrohr wird es passieren.

Weitere Meinungen, vllt. auch von jemandem mit detailliertem Fachwissen?


----------



## tane (15. Januar 2013)

so machz rose:
http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:82&tx=225&ty=-40
 (sorry, gschickter bin i net am compi...)
& ja. die 150mm machens interessant (meine 125er die dabei war hab ich gleich verkauft: zu wenig & zu schwer...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> sie 150mm machens interessant (meine 125er die dabei war hab ich gleich verkauft: zu wenig & zu schwer...



Selbst 125 würde ich im Mittelgebirge und auch sonst nicht missen wollen. "Egal" wie schwer.

Zum Loch im Lenkrohr. Dazu müsste ich auch das Lenkrohr nach hinten durchbohren um überhaupt ins Oberrohr zu kommen, das wird haarig!


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2013)

Zwischen Steuerrohr und Ober-/Unterrohr ist eigentlich immer eine Öffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (15. Januar 2013)

...die öffnungen hab ich erst so abend xehn (steuersatz montiert), die sind so groß, da gehn je 15 züge/schläuche durch)
kritischer punkt: überall scharfe alukanten & der drehende gabelsteerer: davor muß das reverbschläuchl gut geschützt werden, evtl mit hartem hydraulikschlauch drüber?


----------



## AlBirdy (15. Januar 2013)

Canyon setzt das Loch unten im Sitzrohr. Vorteil dieser Lösung ist das du den Schlauch ganz easy selbst mit nem Draht durchziehen kannst (der Weg ist ja extrem kurz) und die Möglichkeit des Rappelns so weitestgehend minimiert wird.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2013)

Es gibt da ein Problem!

Die Achse des Hauptlagers ist so massiv im Sitzrohr eingebracht, das man da nichts (aber auch gar nichts) durch bekommt.

Damit schwinden die Möglichkeiten des Abgangs.

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Abgang im Sitzrohr.
Oberhalb des Schwingenlagers sitzt noch der Umwerfer, d.h. man kann dann maximal 1-2cm oberhalb dieses bohren.
Dummerweise sind es dann nur noch 2-3 cm bis zur Anschweißung für die Wippe.

D.h. wenn man den Abgang an der linken Seite des Sitzrohrs bohrt (vorne geht sowieso nicht, da ist ja der Dämpfer und rechts der Umwerfer), ist man mitten zwischen zwei Schweißnähten in einem Areal wo sicherlich eine der höchsten Lasten auftritt.

Jedenfalls habe ich schon zwei Slide (nicht ED) dieser Rahmengeometrie gesehen (Forum), welche direkt über dem Umwerfer gebrochen sind.

Und nu?

Edit: Hier (unten rechts) sieht man wie Canyon das macht.


----------



## othu (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das bei meinem 2012er Canyon Torque FRX so gemacht:









Beim 2013er FRX macht Canyon das auch so, allerdings auf der anderen Seite des Sitzrohres, von da gibt es aber keine Kabelführungen mehr nach oben, darum habe ich das umgedreht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für alle Infos, aber die Stealth geht zurück. Ich mag nicht ins Sitzrohr genau an die Stelle an der ich schon zwei Rahmenbrüche gesehen habe.

Dafür kommt jetzt das ans Rad ...




... und nachgeholfen.


----------



## tane (26. Januar 2013)

im tretlagergehäuse/rohr sind übrigens garantiert löcher sowohl bei unter- als auch sitzrohr, & wegen des die beiden lagerschalen verbindenden fixen plastikrohres brauchst du dir auch über ein scheuern der leitung an der "kurbelwelle" keine sorgen zu machen. einziges benötigtes neues loch: steuerrohr, & dessen höchstbelastete stelle dürfte an der vorderseite unten sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Januar 2013)

Warum nimmst du nicht eine 150er LEV, da gibt´s keine Leitungsprobleme - habe ich auch an meinem Slide (als 125er) dran funktioniert wunderbar...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Januar 2013)

@tane
Beitrag Nummer 14 gelesen?

Zur LEV. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der RS genau wie mein Umfeld und SportImport ist superflott und problemlos. Warum sollte ich mir dann die noch schwerere antun?


----------



## tane (26. Januar 2013)

ohne es probiert zu haben  - warum sollte: im unterrohr innen - ins tretlager - dann innen ins sitzrohr & dieses hoch nicht gehn? ich fahr eine p66 mit 400mm (in 30,9, mit hülse, da sitzrohr nicht auf 31.6 ausreichend tief ausgerieben ist) & kann sie komplett versenken, jedenfalls weit am schwingenlager vorbei
vlt mach ich einen denkfehler?


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2013)

Bei diesem Rahmen ist am hinterbaulager (nicht das schwingenlager) eine durchgehende Hülse eingesetzt. Da gibt es für den Schlauch der stealth schlicht kein durchkommen zum tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## tane (27. Januar 2013)

...aaahhh, soweit bin ich nochnicht vorgedrungen...
mir geht die reverb übrigens nicht so besonders ab, für mich ist "enduro" mehr "die forststrasse-in-einem-rauf-&-dann-die-trails-in-einem-runter" als "berglauf-berglab-berglauf-...", dafür nimm ichs am.
(außerdem kommen mir altersbedingt die sattel-rauf-oder-runter-stell-pausen immer recht gelegen...)


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (27. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Zur LEV. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der RS genau wie mein Umfeld und SportImport ist superflott und problemlos. Warum sollte ich mir dann die noch schwerere antun?




Diese Argumentation ist ja wohl völlig lächerlich...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Januar 2013)

Hä? Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der RS. Ich kenne mehrere Fälle von defekten KS. Das Handling von SportImport für eine Wartung ist genial (3 Tage und kostenlos) und ich mag keine 100g mehr für die LEV 150 im Gegensatz zur Stealth 150. 

Was ist an den Argumenten lächerlich?


----------



## nf805 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Holger,

sehr schade, dass man die Leitung nicht bis ins Unterrohr durchbekommt, hatte eigentlich auch schon eingeplant, das irgendwie so zu machen.
Ins Sattelrohr zu bohren ist mir beim Slide auch nicht so geheuer, soll meine 100+ ja auch noch aushalten, das Teil 

Werde dann wohl doch zu KS tendieren, 125mm sind mir zu wenig, aktuell verstelle ich meinen Sattel um ca. 19cm.

Und ich hab auch noch keine guten Erfahrungen mit der Rockshox (ok, zugegeben habe ich gar keine Erfahrungen mit irgendeiner Teleskop-Stütze )

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## nf805 (5. Februar 2013)

Aus dem Datenblatt Kindshock LEV:
- empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: 90 kg

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## tane (5. Februar 2013)

...hab übrigens den eindruck, daß man sich beim bohren der löcher für die blindeinnietmuttern der zughalter nicht übertrieben den kopf zerbricht...& das sind nicht so wenige an meinem slide ed...jedesmal dürft das ein 1/4" loch sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Februar 2013)

Aber nix im Sitzrohr.


----------



## tane (5. Februar 2013)

...true, true...aber vielleicht hättns eh hülsen für an flaschenhalter gmacht, wenn da net der dämpfer...


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Februar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hä? Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der RS. Ich kenne mehrere Fälle von defekten KS. Das Handling von SportImport für eine Wartung ist genial (3 Tage und kostenlos) *und ich mag keine 100g mehr für die LEV 150 im Gegensatz zur Stealth 150. *
> 
> Was ist an den Argumenten lächerlich?




Wie kommst drauf? die LEV ist 10g leichter sogar ...

RS Reverb Stealth 611g
611g

KS LEV 435mm 601g
601g


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2013)

wenn Bohren, dann würde ich am ehesten ganz in die Nähe der Schweißnähte gehen. Dort sind die Rohre durch die Konifizierung noch relativ dickwandig, mitten im Rohr ist die Gefahr von WEiterreißen m.E. deutlich höher.
Übrigens ist bei einigen Litevilles (301 Mk 8-10 und 601 Mk 1-2) für's Selberbohren sogar eine Anleitung vorhanden, wenn auch die Garantie auf den Hauptrahmen dadurch erlischt.


----------



## AndreBouvle (26. Februar 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wie kommst drauf? die LEV ist 10g leichter sogar ...
> 
> RS Reverb Stealth 611g
> 611g
> ...



In welcher Breite ist das jeweils?
(An der Reverb Stealth sind ja auch 2m Leitung dran, oder?


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2013)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> In welcher Breite ist das jeweils?
> (An der Reverb Stealth sind ja auch 2m Leitung dran, oder?



müsste jeweils 30,9mm sein.


----------



## AndreBouvle (26. Februar 2013)

@JansonJanson danke dir! 
Unterscheidet sich das Gewicht der Stealth (abgesehen von benötigten längeren Leitung) in 125mm Verstellbereich mit 380mm von der normalen 2012er?


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2013)

Denke nicht, Durchmesser gleich, Länge gleich, Verstellbereich gleich ...
sollte nicht viel unterschied sein.


----------



## AndreBouvle (26. Februar 2013)

Ja intern muss ja zumindest eine "Leitung" sein, die wohl anders ist als bei der normalen.
Ich denke auch nicht dass es viel Unterschied sein sollte, wenn ich die allerdings jetzt bestelle und das Gewicht dann doch "wesentlich", sagen wir über 20g mehr sind wäre es schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Februar 2013)

also 20g sind schnell mehr. 

Allein schon die hydraulische Leitung plus Flüssigkeit ...


----------



## AndreBouvle (26. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte noch zusätzlich zur, bauartbedingt länger benötigten, Leitungslänge.
Konnte im Netz keine Angaben zur 380mm Stealth in 30,9mm finden.


----------



## sashswoop (19. April 2013)

Hab auch n Slide ED 2011 und mir die Reverb Stealth 150mm gegönnt, werde wohl das Loch ins Sitzrohr links ca 20mm über der schweissnaht zum Tretlager setzen! Seid ihr sicher das ich nicht am Tretlager vorbei ins Unterrohr komme???.
Hab ausserdem schon einen Swooprahmen gekillt, gerissen unter Dämpfer am Sitzrohr, aber unten am Tretlager kann ichs mir wenig vorstellen das es nen Abgang macht!

Ich schaus mir an sobald die Reverb da ist, wüsste aber trotzdem gerne ob schon jemand das Tretlager draussen hatte und es wirlich keinen Durchgang zum Unterrohr gibt???


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2013)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Hab auch n Slide ED 2011 und mir die Reverb Stealth 150mm gegönnt, werde wohl das Loch ins Sitzrohr links ca 20mm über der schweissnaht zum Tretlager setzen! Seid ihr sicher das ich nicht am Tretlager vorbei ins Unterrohr komme???.


Du kommst nicht mal so weit, denn du kommst am Hinterbaulager nicht vorbei. Nimm den Sattel raus und schau rein. Du kannst oberhalb des Schwingelagers und unterhalb der Umwerferschelle raus.


> Hab ausserdem schon einen Swooprahmen gekillt, gerissen unter Dämpfer am Sitzrohr, aber unten am Tretlager kann ichs mir wenig vorstellen das es nen Abgang macht!


Tja, ich kenne auch zwei kaputte Rahmen genau an der Stelle, kann auch sein das deiner in der Nummerrirung dabei ist.


> Ich schaus mir an sobald die Reverb da ist, wüsste aber trotzdem gerne ob schon jemand das Tretlager draussen hatte und es wirlich keinen Durchgang zum Unterrohr gibt???


Vom Tretlager ins Unterrohr gehts, aber ... siehe oben.

Ergo schick die Stealth zurück, kauf ne LEV oder bohre den Rahmen an der bekannt schwächsten Stelle. Oder mach die letzten 5cm mit Schelle, wie ich jetzt.


----------



## sashswoop (19. April 2013)

Habs mir gerade angeschaut, schöne sch...  aber egal dann schnitz ich halt Loch ca. 10mm über die Schelle vom Umwerfer und wenn die Kiste wirklich reisst dann gibts halt nen gescheiten Rahmen wollte schon immer nen Mountain Spirit von Cheetah ich glaub da kannste nen 20mm Loch bohren wo du willst ohne das da was reisst

Haste mal Bilder von deiner Lösung??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10234613#post10234613


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashswoop (19. April 2013)

Danke! Ich bohr das sch... Loch trotzdem dann schau mer halt mal dann sooder so ich poste Bilder sobald ich die Stütze hab!!


----------



## sashswoop (22. April 2013)

Also Reverb Stealth ist verbaut hab ein 6x8mm loch in den rahmen gefräst
Bilder sind nicht so toll sind mit ner Handycam geschossen, ich liefere bessere Bilder nach.

Super cleane Optik und funktioniert Hammer!


----------



## filiale (22. April 2013)

Wie hast Du das Loch von innen entgratet sodaß die Leitung nicht aufscheuert weil sie ja doch recht stark ums Eck geht ?


----------



## sashswoop (23. April 2013)

Fotoupdate:

Werkzeug (mit dem roten Entgrater bekommt mann auch innen den Grat weg)

Bohren, Auffräsen, entgraten, verschleifen und mit dem feinen Schmirgelpapier schön glatt und geschmeidig machen am ende dann mit "speziellem Eloxalausbesserungsstift" die Ränder schwärzen!













Sitzrohr hab ich mit díesem Spezialwerkzeug noch n bisschen modifiziert das auch die Reverb schön flutscht, Werkzeug kann man bei mir für günstige 180 erwerben, funktioniert garantiert






So sieht nun aus, dadurch das es ein leichtes Langloch ist macht die Leitung auch keinen grenzwertigen Radius. Sehr smoothe Optik finde ich ohne den Kabelsalat unterm Sattel und die 150mm Verstellweg sind sehr Geil !!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2013)

Fein. Drücke deinem Rahmen die Daumen.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (11. Mai 2015)

@sachswoop, ...und nach 2 jahren immer noch kein problem mit dein selbst eingefrähstes loch???

Greetz Marc


----------

